# Hi for all Mantis Fans from Mexico.



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 7, 2005)

-Hi for all Mantis Fans from mexico.

-I´m newest in this forum and only I want to say ¡! Hi ¡!

-Thanks &amp; Regards !


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 7, 2005)

Well im from England, and just wanted to say hi back  

Welcome

Dave


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 7, 2005)

-Thanks for your welcome words Dave !


----------



## Ian (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forums  This is a great source of information for anything mantid related (as you have probably worked out) and any questions, just ask  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for your welcome words Ian !


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 7, 2005)

Greetings newcomer. I live a little closer than the other two though, I'm in Florida.


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 7, 2005)

-Thanks for your welcome words Mantis Keeper !


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2005)

Anybody here from Poland???  

My greetings as well!


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome. I think you may be the first member from Mexico.


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 8, 2005)

-Thanks Isis &amp; Rick !


----------



## hortus (Nov 8, 2005)

oklahoma here

i know a couple people are from texass


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 8, 2005)

-Hi hortus !

-Some time ago I was in Texas (laredo-houston-san antonio-etc).


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 9, 2005)

Holla!! We are really not too far apart if you are in Loredo... Houston here.

Have you seen any mantis in Mexico? As far as i know they are Vates and Pseudovates spec exsited in Mexico but no one seems to be interested in culturing this beautiful species. you could be the one!!


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi yen_saw :

-I haved seen two native species : one species is some larger and very similar to the chiness-mantis but I don´t sure if really is of this species, and the other species is very small in adult ones (less than one inch). Both species in at least three coluor-phases.

-Unfortunatelly I can´t seen the species you cited, but I may can to beginning a investigation about these beatiful species for find them, and maybe culturating them.

--Any news of these local species I may can tell it in this forum.

-Thanks !


----------



## francisco (Nov 13, 2005)

HEllo All,

Yen,

I had Vates sp the spotless unicorn mantis once in culture and I lost all of them this was 2 years ago.

I got some ooths from a friend in Guadalajara, Jalisco Mexico.

regards

FT.


----------

